# As Durants Grows, So Do The Thunder



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Kevin Durant knows what you think about Oklahoma City. Minor-league town, major-league wannabe. Great place if you like college football, a cheap steak and slow nights. Want to watch a high-level NBA game? Head three hours south on I-35 to Dallas. Better yet, don’t exit until you get to San Antonio.
> 
> Kevin Durant also knows what you think about his Oklahoma City Thunder, provided you even realize they exist. Bad uniforms, bad team. Their carpet-bagging Okie owner stole them from Seattle. For Durant, this has to be basketball purgatory. A place to get his shots up, collect his millions and wait until the big markets come calling in 2011 or ’12. For the love of the Big 12, he’s a Texas Longhorn sentenced to work in OU country.
> 
> ...


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AgMjTwnECfwmWlbD5KzJF7Q5nYcB?slug=jy-durantthunder012909&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Does anyone really believe Durant? He's been saying how he wants to be in OKC for his career, but why would he? You wouldn't want to stay in OKC for 15+ years, would you? That is a terrifying notion.


----------



## Dornado (May 26, 2003)

Chan said:


> Does anyone really believe Durant? He's been saying how he wants to be in OKC for his career, but why would he? You wouldn't want to stay in OKC for 15+ years, would you? That is a terrifying notion.



You've spent a lot of time in Oklahoma City?


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Chan said:


> Does anyone really believe Durant? He's been saying how he wants to be in OKC for his career, but why would he? You wouldn't want to stay in OKC for 15+ years, would you? That is a terrifying notion.


dude you've never been to oklahoma city,i live here and nothing is terrifying its great and i love my state.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I would tell you right now that I do not want to spend 15 years in OKC. I wouldn't mind Miami, NY, or LA. I wouldn't even mind Boston. Not OKC.

I mean, 15 years of this?































I would not. Bless your poor soul if you do. If you were in Durant's shoes, and you're telling me you want to be in OKC more than the other 28 or so pro ball cities, you are either from OKC or you're flat-out lying. Durant isn't from OKC.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

These pics better show up


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I was trying to post pics of OKC fans, owner, and columnists. But this thing isn't working so **** it. My point remains. 

There is no compelling reason why someone who isn't from OKC would want to play there. jman has to defend his city so I understand that. But Dornado, if 4 teams of your choice plus OKC is offering you a max deal, you're telling me you'd pick OKC over all those others?


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Chan said:


> I was trying to post pics of OKC fans, owner, and columnists. But this thing isn't working so **** it. My point remains.
> 
> There is no compelling reason why someone who isn't from OKC would want to play there. jman has to defend his city so I understand that. But Dornado, if 4 teams of your choice plus OKC is offering you a max deal, you're telling me you'd pick OKC over all those others?


:lol: LMAO you make no sense,i can understand why your bashing okc and its because your from Washington funny thing is i have a cousin who lives in longview(WA) and he says he'd rather live in okc because it rains almost everyday where you live and he's not able to go outside and play with his kids on a fun day.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Go Durrant the NBA needs players who will stay in one place for a long time. I loved the sonics too and their is no need to hate. OKC might be a great place for the young man to make a name for himself. Seattle will get another team let it go. Much love to Kevin that one year with us he showed real signs of greatness.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

jman23 said:


> :lol: LMAO you make no sense,i can understand why your bashing okc and its because your from Washington funny thing is i have a cousin who lives in longview(WA) and he says he'd rather live in okc because it rains almost everyday where you live and he's not able to go outside and play with his kids on a fun day.


If you read my post, you would notice that I haven't said one bad thing about OKC. I'm just telling you my opinion: I do not want to be there. If I could choose to move somewhere, it would not be OKC. If I had the choice between staying here or moving to OKC, I'd stay here. I'm sure OKC a lovely place to those who live there. If I had roots in OKC, I'm sure I could live there and be happy. But the world is bigger than Oklahoma City, and there are bigger and better basketball cities all over this country. I haven't even mentioned how playing for the most frugal franchise in the NBA isn't desirable for anybody. When Chris Wilcox is the highest paid player in the locker room, you're not exactly on the verge of success.



> Go Durrant the NBA needs players who will stay in one place for a long time. I loved the sonics too and their is no need to hate. OKC might be a great place for the young man to make a name for himself. Seattle will get another team let it go. Much love to Kevin that one year with us he showed real signs of greatness.


Why does the NBA need players like that? Every man has to do what's best for him and his family. Looking at their current roster and projected future, staying in OKC is not the best course of action for a NBA star.


----------



## jman23 (Aug 13, 2007)

Chan said:


> Why does the NBA need players like that? Every man has to do what's best for him and his family. Looking at their current roster and *projected future*
> , staying in OKC is not the best course of action for a NBA star.


Our projected future looks great Durant,Green,and Westbrook are the foundation of the team and future lottery picks like Griffin,harden,and thabeet would make this team look even more promising.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I don't think a culture of losing leads to a bright future.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Quit hating we will get a new team soon. The Tunder will be good in a few years they got the talent just let it develop.


----------



## The Krakken (Jul 17, 2002)

The real issue is, that, all things being equal, there's no compelling reason for a FA to choose OKC, OVER places like:

Chicago
NY
Los Angeles
Dallas
Atlanta
Miami
Orlando.

The potiential to make (and in the case of the FLA teams--keep) more money cannot be overstated. OKC can max out his deal, but they cannot replace the media exposure, and endorsement opportunities that present themselves in a major market like LA, NY, Chi, etc.

That's just reality. And its a reality that his agent is going to make him aware of.

I'm not saying he won't stay in OKC. But the odds are indeed against it, unless OKC is contending by the time his contract is up.


----------

